# ghostwriter = συγγραφέας-φάντασμα, αφανής συγγραφέας, αθέατος συγγραφέας, σκιώδης συγγραφέας



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Πασίγνωστη λέξη, αλλά νά που δεν φαίνεται να έχουμε καταλήξει σε μία λέξη για την απόδοσή της (εκτός κι αν έλειπα πάνω στην κατάληξη).

Η ταινία του Πολάνσκι (με δύο λέξεις, _Ghost Writer_, ίσως επειδή ο τίτλος του μυθιστορήματος του Χάρις στο οποίο βασίστηκε ήταν σκέτο _Ghost_, με την ίδια σημασία) αποδόθηκε σαν *Αόρατος συγγραφέας*. Από κοντά, στις περιγραφές, είναι και ο *αφανής συγγραφέας*. Και, βγαλμένος κατευθείαν από την πολιτική, να και ο *σκιώδης συγγραφέας*.

Ο τίτλος ενός παιδικού δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα να γίνει *[URL="http://www.myfilm.gr/article4292.html"]Ο συγγραφέας-φάντασμα[/URL]*, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς φαίνεται να υπάρχει φάντασμα στη μέση. Ο τίτλος αυτός κυκλοφόρησε και για την ταινία του Πολάνσκι προτού προβληθεί με τον άλλο τίτλο.

Έχω δει και τον *ετερώνυμο συγγραφέα*, αλλά μπορείτε να τον ξεχάσετε.

Δεν ελπίζω να βρεθεί λύση με την ευελιξία του αγγλικού: ρήμα *to ghostwrite*, ουσιαστικό *ghostwriting* και *ghost-authorship*, αλλά πείτε μια γνώμη.

Πλούσιο όπως πάντα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostwriter


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 28, 2010)

Για τραγουδιστές λέμε ντουμπλάρω. Θα μπορούσαμε, ίσως, να μιλήσουμε για συγγραφικό ντουμπλάρισμα; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2010)

Προσκλητήριο για λεξιπλασίες; Παρών! :)

Τι θα λέγατε για τον _αντ' αυτού γραφέα_ ή ανταυτουγραφέα; Οπτικά χάλια ασυνήθιστο, ιδίως στη μονολεκτική μορφή --αν και πόσο μακριά είναι από τον αντιγραφέα;-- αλλά τουλάχιστον δίνει (οπτικά συγκρίσιμο) ρήμα: ανταυτουγράφω. 'Η προτιμάτε το ζευγαράκι ανταυτουγράφος και ανταυτουγραφώ (δακτυλογραφώ, στενογραφώ κλπ);


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε, ίσως, να μιλήσουμε για συγγραφικό ντουμπλάρισμα; :)


Θα με έκανε να σκεφτώ σωσίες που πάνε αυτοί στη θέση του συγγραφέα και υπογράφουν και βγάζουν ομιλίες και προμοτάρουν ποικιλοτρόπως το βιβλίο. Στις ταινίες μοιάζει συχνά να είναι κάτι γκλαμουράτο, σίγουρα η καλύτερη ευκαιρία για ώριμους συγγραφείς να συναντηθούν με δροσερές υπάρξεις, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το μισούν οι περισσότεροι συγγραφείς, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται να έχουμε και την περίπτωση σωσία που αναλαμβάνει τη σχετική λέζα. Νά το κιόλας το σενάριο...


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2010)

Οι γάλλοι τους λένε, ή τουλάχιστο τους λέγανε πριν ευπρεπιστούν, νέγρους (nègre).

Δόκτορα, δεν μ' αρέσει η έμπνευσή σου. Θα διάλεγα κάτι περιφραστικό, χωρίς να φτιάχνει ρήμα. Καλός είναι ο αφανής.


----------



## jurgarden (Nov 28, 2010)

Είχα δει την ταινία και από τότε σκεφτόμουν ότι κάτι καλύτερο πρέπει να υπάρχει από το "Αόρατος" που είχαν διαλέξει (και χάριν εμπορικότητας ταινίας).

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να εμπλέξουμε το υποκαθιστώ/υποκατάσταση;

(Συγγραφέας υποκατάστασης; Κακόηχο, αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2010)

sarant said:


> Καλός είναι ο αφανής.


ΟΚ, συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλύτερος, αλλά γιατί να μη φτιάχνει σύνθετα; Αφανογράφος, αφανογραφώ;

Χμμμ... βλέπω το γγγγιατί...

Και πάλι όμως, έχουμε τόσα σύνθετα με τα -γράφω και -γραφώ... Με αόρατος για πρώτο συνθετικό;


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 28, 2010)

Μήπως το _αφανής συγγραφέας_ παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε έναν κανονικό συγγραφέα που απλά δεν έκανε επιτυχία ο άνθρωπος και τελικά παρέμεινε στην αφάνεια;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Σκεφτόμουν (εμπνευσμένος κι από την _ετεροπροσωπία_) μήπως μπορούμε να κινηθούμε στην κατεύθυνση:
*ετερογράφος* ή *ετερογραφέας
ετερογραφή
ετερογράφω*
(Προτιμώ τα αντίστοιχα των _συγγραφέας - συγγραφή - συγγράφω_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2010)

Γιατί όχι; Και να το επεκτείνουμε και στον _ετεροτέχνη_, τον αντ' αυτού καλλιτέχνη, όπως π.χ. ο Φρανκ Φάριαν (δæμαν, βιδεάκι! :))


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Ορίστε, αλλά όχι αυτό που παραγγείλατε.
Η σκηνή από τη _Βιτρίνα_ (The Front, του Μάρτιν Ριτ με τον Γούντι Άλεν) στην οποία γεννιέται η ιδέα τού αντικαταστάτη σεναριογράφου (συγγραφικό ντουμπλάρισμα που λέει η Λεξιμάνιακ, μάλλον θα το 'λεγα αυτό, όπως το περιγράφει ο Νικέλ στο #4).


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2010)

Farofylakas said:


> Μήπως το _αφανής συγγραφέας_ παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε έναν κανονικό συγγραφέα που απλά δεν έκανε επιτυχία ο άνθρωπος και τελικά παρέμεινε στην αφάνεια;



Βάσιμη ένσταση...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι δεν θα το έβλεπα έτσι αν άκουγα "αφανής συγγραφέας". Θα πήγαινε στο μυαλό μου ότι κάποιος λειτουργεί ως συγγραφέας, αλλά για κάποιον λόγο αυτή η ιδιότητά του κρύβεται από τον πολύ κόσμο, δηλαδή ακριβώς ghostwriter.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, συμφωνώ ότι είναι καλύτερος, αλλά γιατί να μη φτιάχνει σύνθετα; Αφανογράφος, αφανογραφώ;
> 
> Χμμμ... βλέπω το γγγγιατί...
> 
> [...]


 
Ε, αφού είδες το γιατί, με την άδειά σου να το λεξιλαδώσω ;):

*αφανογράφος*: ο ζωγράφος αφανών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2010)

Βασικά, εγώ εννοούσα ότι θυμίζει αφ*γ*ανογράφο...


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 29, 2010)

*Κατά παραγγελίαν συγγραφέας *που πιάνει και την ουσία της όλης διαδικασίας, νομίζω. 

Όσο για το *αφανής *η παραπάνω είναι μια βάσιμη ένσταση, αλλά μάλλον έχουμε το * άσημος *για εκείνη την περίπτωση που ο συγγραφέας έμεινε τελικά στην αφάνεια λόγω έλλειψης επιτυχίας.


----------



## Themis (Nov 29, 2010)

Θα προτιμούσα "αθέατος" ή, σε κάπως πιο δύσπεπτο, "υποκρυπτόμενος".


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2010)

Καμιά φορά πρέπει να δεις την ταινία για να καταλάβεις τι πέρασε ο μεταφραστής. Έχει ένα σημείο στο _Ghost Writer_ που ο Μακγκρέγκορ λέει «I’m his ghost» και τον κοιτάνε περίεργα οι Αμερικανοί. Το διορθώνει λέγοντάς το ολόκληρο. Τι να πει εκεί ο κακόμοιρος υποτιτλιστής, ό,τι κι αν έχει βάλει σαν απόδοση; «Είμαι το φάντασμά του»; Ε, δεν το λέμε ελληνικά και, αν το δεχτεί ο θεατής, είναι γιατί παρακολουθεί τα αγγλικά και το πρόβλημα του υποτιτλιστή και κάνει τα σκόντα του.


----------

